
Peter Thiel funding herpes vaccine test outside of US safety rules – TheHill - rbanffy
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/348336-peter-thiel-funds-herpes-vaccine-testing-avoiding-us-safety-rules
======
sharemywin
What's the problem they're just Micromorts after all...unless it's someone you
know. maybe some of the people funding it should be part of the study.

